# Sherpa Bags



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I honestly don't know how or when there will be opportunities and reasons to carry my dog in a sherpa, but I'm wondering if I should go ahead and buy one and start introducing her to it slowly at a young age, same as with a crate (my breeder recommended a vari-kennel style) so we're ready if the need arises.

I found this one online: http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/catalog.prodshow/vid/343667/catid/135/vname/SHERPA_BAGS

It says it has a rigid, non collapsing design, which sounds good. Does anyone have a recommendation on brands, styles, and how you got your dog familiar with it? I'm assuming it's a bit different approach, given that the movement and sensation of being carried.

Oh - and size.... my breeder thinks she will be in the 13-15lb range as an adult, and she may be slightly leggier than some stockier, shorter havs I've seen. I'd like not to have to buy two of these things - one now for starters and practice, and one later when she's outgrown it or I realize I bought the wrong design. With the one on the link, I'm assuming I'd get a medium, but she'd be at the top end of what it's supposed to accommodate.

I don't even want to know what I've spent on this dog who isn't even here yet - lol!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, I bought the medium Sherpa and Pablo outgrew it when he was around 1 year old when he was around 12.5 pounds. I ended up getting the large one. He is 15.5 pounds now and long and tall. I really needed him to be used to it, because we fly with him incl. overseas, so it was a no brainer. I think Carolina ended up getting the one with rolls which is a lot nicer than the ones you have to carry with a 15 pound dog in it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I got one for Oliver when he was a puppy and he also quickly outgrew it 
Did anyone notice the "Gentle Leader Calming Cap" on the same page. I wonder how it would work for dogs that get carsick?
http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...620/catid/253/vname/Gentle_Leader_Calming_Cap


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Hey Maryam, thanks for the heads up! I had a feeling, too, that she might be squashed eventually in that size. I don't see myself doing much, if any flying with her, but more like errands where I'd like to be able to sneak her into places she's not supposed to go, since I would never leave her in the car even in cool weather. Wheels could come in handy, though that's more conspicuous in stores. 

Thought maybe I could get a cheap used one to start with, so I just checked craigslist, and the closest thing was being sold with a bunch of the person's leftover flea products.... ugh. I think I'll pass on that one - lol! You don't still have your medium, do you?


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Sally, I saw that too! I'm hoping somehow mine won't tend toward carsickness. You never know. I'm debating on whether to get one of those booster seats, they are insanely expensive. I assume the safest way for them to travel is in a crate, strapped to the seat. Not sure which method is best for carsickness, though.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Diane, I have the Medium sherpa carriers with wheels for Benji and Lizzie. They were very convenient when we flew. 

As to getting a used carrier, I have heard that if they smell other dogs, they may be reluctant to get in. 

I have Oversized Look out carseats for both and I think that's one of the best purchases I made. If one's furball is prone to carsickness like Benji is, those seats make them very comfortable. Benji wasn't comfortable in the crate and threw up every time. He needs to get fresh air and look out. The carseats surely made him feel better.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I got my soft sided carrier from Walmart. It is airline approved and cost about $15-


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have several sizes of the Sherpa, but the large size with wheels is the one that works for any of them. I prefer the Sherpa brand for several reasons: one, *no* airline employees ever balk at that brand, and other dog people recognize the carrier and tend to be more helpful or careful around your bag even though it isn't obvious to others. (I prefer aisle seats on the plane for the space and most always, people have to step over the bag to use the restroom.) Additionally, it is very durable and cannot collapse when pushed under a tight seat. It will always try to hold its shape giving the dog as much space as there is under the seat. This makes it hard to push under a tight seat, but it works best for the dog.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Kimberly,

Does the large one with wheels fit under the seat?

Arlene


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, on the aisle seats of all I've flown so far. The window seat is the one that gets tricky and doesn't work on some at all.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

awesome, thanks you guys. Maybe I will check walmart for an inexpensive one just to start getting her used to it, and graduate to the larger sherpa with wheels if and when the time comes I need to really travel with her.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

Not that I'm an expert, but I've been researching bags like crazy the last 2 weeks, so I'll add my opinion.

I am ordering the medium Sherpa for flying, since I need to fly him home. My plan is to also use it for car rides, strapped in, until he gets too big. If I didn't need to fly with him on day one, I would probably go with an alternate car set-up, like the booster seats, and just skip the sherpa, since I will most likely not fly with him at any point in the near future, but we will be in the car a lot.

If you are looking for a bag to sneak her into places, I just had a Celltei Paws delivered from www.celltei.com. It's a bit pricey, but super-cute and you would never know a dog was in it. I live in a city so I knew I would be toting him about while walking alot, so I needed something to carry comfortably. I felt the Sherpa was too duffle-bag like to be comfortable.

And obviously after I get him, he may hate all of his new bags, and I will be buying new ones


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link, I'll check it out! I looked at the sherpas at a pet store yesterday, and they do look more dog-friendly with the square design, though harder to carry. I think the ones that look more like purses that narrow at the top are less like their crates and might take more getting used to. I know for sure my yorkie would have had a fit if I tried to put her in a carrier, but I never trained her to one from an early age, so maybe this time will be different if I do it right. She was not a purse dog or a lap dog, she thought she was a wolf! LOL! 

I have spent a nauseating amount of money on the new puppy already (including a change of plans for the back yard which included having to hire a landscaper to finish what we started), so I'm trying to avoid too many more expenditures on trial and error. 

BTW, I don't know about you, but I am DYING for new pics! Hoping she updates the website soon!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

*Pet Flys*

Hey,

Here is a thread that discussed a similar issue and we also talked about Pet Flys. Super cute and super stealth. I have flown with mine many times and take it with me in the car all the time too. LOVE IT but... a bit expensive if you don't use it a lot.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5870&highlight=flys

Meeka


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Oh wow, the PetFlys are super cute, but yeah, very spendy. I'm not really fashionable enough these days to pull one of those off, and the b/w puppy love is sold out, the one I like the best.  . 

I am thinking she'll be 13 lb, give or take, I'm allowing for up to 15, so I guess I'd need the super size. A small puppy would be knocking around in that for awhile. The thing, too, is do I really want to tote a 15lb dog around. I might be better off with a backpack in that case. 

Are the Petflys hot? I'm thinking any sun on that pleather would really heat it up, and it doesn't look like there is much ventilation. Good that it looks more like a trendy purse, though, for sneaking into places.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

I love the Pet Flys too ~ I have a feeling I will have quite a few totes for him. I hope he likes to be carried.

Petaluna - yes I stalk the web site - I can't wait for new pics!


----------

